# Caractere A3 Pics ...



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

looks very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Caractere A3 Pics ... (GTI1.8)*

Looks nice but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the black in the fornt.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Caractere A3 Pics ... (rs_t)*

Gotta agree with you on that!
Can't say I like Audi's new grille treatment. If you check out the new A8 6.0 W12 and 2005 A6, I think they have MASSACRED a beautiful front end!
Nuff Said


----------



## frz90 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Caractere A3 Pics ... (GTI1.8)*

hello im from mexico and i like very much this caractere kit some body know how much is it and where can i buy it thnks


----------



## joshuajmurray (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Caractere A3 Pics ... (frz90)*

Try http://www.caractere.com/ or Landspeed.com.


----------

